# [portage] Comment réinstaller portage sans portage ?

## Picani

Voila mon problème : portage ne marche plus (plein de problème dans le code en python, et j'y comprends rien, il me dit que des variables ne peuvent pas être initialisées ...). Donc je compte réinstaller portage à partir d'un "binaire". Le problème c'est que sans portage, je sais pas le faire ...

PS : j'ai pas vraiment eu le temps de faire des recherches, donc un peu d'indulgence svp   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ghoti

Manually fixing broken portage installations

 :Wink: 

[EDIT] Heu, je viens de voir que le lien a déjà été donné deux topics plus bas !  :Rolling Eyes: 

On veut bien être indulgent mais faudrait quand même voir à pas abuser, hein !  :Wink: 

----------

## Picani

Ah super ! Merci beaucoup !!!! Et ok la prochaine fois je chercherais mieux...

----------

## Picani

Revoila le boulet ... Alors j'ai suivi la doc pour réinstaller portage à partir de (presque) rien et quand je fais faire quoi que se soit à portage il m'affiche ça :

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 18, in <module>

    retval = _emerge.emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/__init__.py", line 13730, in emerge_main

    trees[myroot]["vartree"].dbapi._counter_hash()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 132, in _counter_hash

    counter, = self.aux_get(cpv, aux_keys)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 468, in aux_get

    pkg_data = self._aux_cache["packages"].get(mycpv)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 387, in _aux_cache

    self._aux_cache_init()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/vartree.py", line 396, in _aux_cache_init

    aux_cache = mypickle.load()

TypeError: 'NoneType' object does not support item assignment

```

Ok mais encore ?

----------

## Tom_

Peut-être Python qui déconne ? Tu as quoi comme version de Python ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, ça sent un Python 3.1 sélecté (grrr... masquez illico >= 3.0, ça ne marche pas !)

----------

## Tom_

C'est ce que je me suis dis aussi ... le problème vient peut-être de Python-3.1.  :Wink: 

Il n'y a pas forcément besoin de le masquer : normalement, il n'est pas eselecté automatiquement! Il faut le faire soi-même. En testing, Python 2.6 et 3.1 sont proposés par défaut, mais juste la version 2.6 est utilisée par défaut!  :Wink: 

----------

## Picani

Ben non pourtant :

```
$ python -V

Python 2.6.2
```

----------

## xaviermiller

et python-config ?

As-tu essayé un python-updater ?

----------

## Picani

Sa donne rien. J'ai aucune sortie pour python-updater, mais ça marche pas mieux après.

----------

## xaviermiller

et que donne

```
eselect python list
```

----------

## Picani

et python-config :

```

--prefix

/usr

--exec-prefix

/usr

--includes

-I/usr/include/python2.6 -I/usr/include/python2.6 [etrange que ça y soit deux fois]

--libs

-lpthread -ldl -lutil -lm -lpython2.6

--cflags

-I/usr/include/python2.6 -I/usr/include/python2.6 -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG

--ldflags

-lpthread -ldl -lutil -lm -lpython2.6

```

----------

## Picani

Non j'ai que python 2.6 :

```
$ eselect python list

Available python interpreters :

    [1]     python2.6  *

```

----------

## man in the hill

Tu a fais quoi exactement et installé quelle version de portage ?

----------

## Picani

J'ai fais un emerge -e world, et ça a réinstallé portage-2.1.6.13 en premier, puis sa m'a mis un message d'erreur au moment d'installer le deuxième paquet. J'ai pas gardé ce message mais je crois me souvenir que c'est celui que j'ai affiché plus haut. J'ai plusieurs fois réinstallé portage manuellement, mais rien n'y fait.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

As-tu fait un revdep-rebuild ? Voir si il n'y aurait pas quelques dégats de ce coté là....

----------

## Picani

Non pas de problème de ce côté la ... Sinon je fais comment pour réinstaller un binaire de python et/ou de ses bibliothèques ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Non pas de problème de ce côté la ... Sinon je fais comment pour réinstaller un binaire de python et/ou de ses bibliothèques ?

 

post un emerge --info car moi j'ai eu un plantage de portage parce que je suis en testing et c'est la dernière version de portage sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc41 qui plante chez moi, je suis revenu à la rc40 ...

----------

## Picani

Justement même emerge --info plante avec le même message d'erreur ...

----------

## man in the hill

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Justement même emerge --info plante avec le même message d'erreur ...

 

Tu es en stable , testing ?

Donne la sortie:

```
ls /usr/portage/distfiles | grep portage
```

----------

## Picani

En stable, sauf certains logiciels (pas portage).

```
portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2 

portage-2.1.6.7.patch.bz2 

portage-2.1.6.13.patch.bz2
```

----------

